# Make posts display poster's location



## trlvn (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi:

Maybe this has been discussed before, but has consideration been given to making the forum software display the user's location on their posts?  IE "Oakville, Ontario" for me.

Lots of other boards seem to do this.  It can be helpful to know if the poster is next door or on the other side of the world.

Craig 
PS A lot of forums also have a Site Feedback sub-forum.  Not here?


----------



## DPittman (Apr 15, 2020)

You could put that in your name/handle if you wish possibly.  Also maybe not everyone would like their location disclosed.


----------



## John Conroy (Apr 15, 2020)

I added my location to my signature line.


----------



## trlvn (Apr 15, 2020)

In case you're not aware, if I hover my mouse over your name, your location appears (Warner).  I'm just suggesting to save the hovering step.

BTW, I wonder what is displayed in Tapatalk?  

Craig


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 15, 2020)

trlvn said:


> Hi:
> 
> Maybe this has been discussed before, but has consideration been given to making the forum software display the user's location on their posts?  IE "Oakville, Ontario" for me.
> 
> ...


Craig, I use the  "Announcements, Feature Requests, & Report Bugs!" forum here to submit feedback, so maybe that could work for 1/2 your question


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 15, 2020)

trlvn said:


> In case you're not aware, if I hover my mouse over your name, your location appears (Warner). I'm just suggesting to save the hovering step.
> 
> BTW, I wonder what is displayed in Tapatalk?
> 
> Craig



This is what shows in Tapatalk 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bofobo (Apr 15, 2020)

For mobile site on iOS by clicking the member name


----------



## DPittman (Apr 15, 2020)

trlvn said:


> In case you're not aware, if I hover my mouse over your name, your location appears (Warner).  I'm just suggesting to save the hovering step.
> 
> BTW, I wonder what is displayed in Tapatalk?
> 
> Craig


Yes I think I had the option of putting in my location when signed up?


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 15, 2020)

DPittman said:


> Yes I think I had the option of putting in my location when signed up?



You can add all kinds of info to your profile any time you want.  Location, Birthday, Gender, Occupation, About Me Stuff....


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 15, 2020)

I just hoovered over everyone. Seems to work. I guess its just an extra step needed vs. seeing it under person's image / logo. Not sure whatever the board has a setting to do so.


----------



## Tom O (Apr 15, 2020)

I just added it to my profile a month ago.


----------

